# Jist a few pen blanks cut today



## Tim K (Mar 18, 2013)

Spalted Maple, historic white oak and some nicely figured walnut.....


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 18, 2013)

What kind of history with the white oak?  You have been busy


----------



## Tim K (Mar 19, 2013)

The historic white oak is the General Stonewall Jackson "prayer tree" it's been said to be about 350 years old and finally was brought down in a storm in 2010.  The wood was donated to a couple of wood turning clubs to extend the life of the tree through art. 
A picture of the most resent pen that I have made is below.


----------



## Justturnin (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow, nice.  I love cutting blanks.  It's like Christmas.  Gonna be selling those Oak Blanks?


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 20, 2013)

I remember the days of just cutting a few blanks....then you get a sawmill and bigger chainsaws and then everything else gets put on hold......why, oh why!





Cool Oak, history needs to be remembered!!! And I like what you did with the turquoise on that pen too!!!!





Scott (go through a few blades a week) B


----------



## Neil (Mar 22, 2013)

Vern nice blanks


----------



## Sataro (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice blanks!


----------

